# How do I remove watermark from movies?



## rajas700 (Jul 29, 2007)

How do I remove watermark from movies? is this possible at all?can anyone get me the software??


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 29, 2007)

cant do perfectly... if the watermark is on the black label, then resize the video to remove watermark, cuttin out the black part. Use TMPGEnc for it.

In-movie watermarks can be removed using software like VirtualDub & Adobe Premiere.
The closest u can come to watermark-removal for free r using filters for VirtualDub - DeLogo and LogoAway.
Blurs/Heals/Masks the area. U might end up with a fuzzy greyish, translucent box where the logo was.
Video Help
Help PDF
Remove with VirtualDub

I also heard sometime back that DScaler 5 has real-time watermark removal.
DScaler is an open-source video deinterlacer & scaling program. It captures video, processes it, and scales it for presentation on a projector or computer monitor. Grabbing video from a DVD player, TV, game console, laserdisc, or VCR. Deinterlacing video source, Detecting and removing 2:2 pulldown (PAL) and 3:2 pulldown, Reducing video noise.
Of course, it is a media player too.


----------



## rajas700 (Jul 29, 2007)

will try these..


----------



## NVTRicc (Mar 18, 2008)

100 $ to remove watermark from video it is possible only having cut off video with watermark   (apply crop function)

But it would be possible to wash away area with watermark that it has not been seen almost.

or

to compensate watermark the no watermarks (nearest) points!

Try Watermark Master it is able to make CROP, blur and removal watermrks (applay nearest points)


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

^^you may refer this tutorial and i think you will get an idea


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Mar 19, 2008)

If its possible to remove the watermark from a photograph, then its possible from Video. The technique is called Pixel Blending. First you need to convert the video into HDR images and you have to work frame by frame. Even though you can't get accurate results, its based on the type of watermark and the resolution(bits) of the video.


----------



## myster1982 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi

I found good software for remove watermark and want to share it. 

It VideoCharge Studio!

Very good software for removing or bluring watermark !!!


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 25, 2010)

myster1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> I found good software for remove watermark and want to share it.
> 
> ...



Why do you dig such a Old Thread ?
Can't you check the Date before posting ?


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 28, 2010)

astroutkarsh said:


> Why do you dig such a Old Thread ?
> Can't you check the Date before posting ?



  Silly he didn't dig it. IT did ! Its a SPAM bot .Advertisement. Get it !


----------



## ghablo (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for information


----------

